# case 644 hydraulic pump



## yoder_644- (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anybody know where I can find a replacement hydraulic pump for a Case 644 loader garden tractor? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Case IH still stocks the pump, but I would check the O-ring on the power beyond valve before springing for a new pump. That O-ring and dirty filters or old oil are the usual causes of problems with these little tractors.


----------

